# Grand Budapest Hotel



## QuickSilver (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok... what the hell is it about?  Beats me..  We watched it last night in our quest to see the Best Picture Oscar nominees..  Still scratching my head.   Very hard to follow... at least for me.   I would say, don't bother.   One Silver Star.  And that's generous.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2015)

I loved it.  It is a Wes Anderson film, so you pretty much know it'll be slightly quirky.


----------

